# Immortals at the Rosarito-Ensenada ride



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

I was suprised to see about 5-6 other Immortals at the ride. I know it's the "engine" and not the car but I was so proud of myself, as a noob (26 miles total road training) to have passed many people with much more expensive bikes.

Just to update on the bike, it was very comfortable throughout the ride. The stock saddle was not bad at all.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

vpkb said:


> .. passed many people with much more expensive bikes....


I suspect that damn near everyone there was on one.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Lifelover said:


> I suspect that damn near everyone there was on one.


Get over yourself


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

WheresWaldo said:


> Get over yourself


I'll work on it.

Any advise on how to get started?


----------



## OldSchool Biker (May 30, 2007)

Same Ride as the Pic?


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes, this was the ride. It was crazy but a blast nonetheless.


----------

